# Bridgeport mill - $800 (Sacramento, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Feb 5, 2020)

Bridgeport mill - tools - by owner - sale
					

Mill is in great condition ready to use.



					sacramento.craigslist.org


----------



## middle.road (Feb 5, 2020)

Gone in 30 minutes.... Appears maybe someone scored a deal, perhaps...


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 6, 2020)

Either that or spam . We have $800.99 Kubota FELs and backhoes by the dozens over here in Md .


----------



## darkzero (Feb 6, 2020)

mmcmdl said:


> Either that or spam . We have $800.99 Kubota FELs and backhoes by the dozens over here in Md .



Is this a Kubota? Whether it is or not, 800 points for the landing & the tie down job!


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 6, 2020)

I can honestly say that this has not happened to me  ……………………………………...yet !  Most Kubota's have the ROPs ( roll over protection ) , this one seems to have failed !


----------



## middle.road (Feb 7, 2020)

At least they tied it down properly. Around here some of the hauling you'll see would flat out scare you, make your hair grayer, make those fine hairs on the back of your neck stand on end, and then you shake your head and stay far away from the load.
And wonder WHY LEO's don't pull them over and ticket their stupid . . . . .
The best ones are the skid/trac steers and also the large ZTRs on a trailer with no tie-downs at all.


darkzero said:


> Is this a Kubota? Whether it is or not, 800 points for the landing & the tie down job!
> 
> View attachment 312796


----------

